# Comment voir des vidéos sur le net avec mon Mac?



## anciena (8 Décembre 2001)

Je peux mater aucune vidéo (par exemple sur canalplus.fr) quand je clic sur l'image, il me dit de télécharger le bon plug-in . Je vais sur leur site de plug-in, mais là y en a des dixaines!!! lequel je dois télécharger???? aucune idéé...
j'ai essayer de télécharger le premier (flash 5 player) mais quand je retourne sur canalplus.fr ben c comme avan: vous n'avez pas le plug-in requis pour lire les informations de type chaisplustropquoi...
ca m'énerve

quess que je dois faire???

merci de votre aide!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2001)

Pour Canal Plus, il te faut RealPlayer. Voilà.


----------



## anciena (8 Décembre 2001)

Ok, mais sur realplayer ils disent que je dois taxer 30$!!! t'aurais pas quelque chose de gratos?


----------



## anciena (8 Décembre 2001)

Et pis c pas vraiment un plug-in! moi j'ai déjà quick time, real player c pas un peu la meme chose?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par anciena:
*Ok, mais sur realplayer ils disent que je dois taxer 30$!!! t'aurais pas quelque chose de gratos?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par ici, tu as le Player gratuit. La version Pro coûte, elle, effectivement 30 dollars. Mais tu as seulement besoin du Player pour voir les vidéos. Encore une chose, Real Player n'existe pas encore pour OS X, donc si tu es sous X, il n'y a pas de solution pour l'instant.

[08 décembre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2001)

'

Pour le site de Canal +, si tu es sûr d'avoir Real, quand le téléchargement de la vidéo commence clique sur "Cancel" sur la fenêtre de recherche de plugin qui apparait. Clique ensuite sur la vignette où l'on voit une "photo" de l'émission, ça devrait démarrer. C'est juste un bug con et chiant avec IE. Avec Netscape ça le fait pas, la vidéo démarre sans problème mais par contre le défilement des vignettes pour choisir l'émission ne marche pas...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## anciena (8 Décembre 2001)

Ok merci à tous!
J'espère que ca va marcher...


----------



## anciena (9 Décembre 2001)

Ok c bon ca marche, mais seulement avec netscape (que je viens de découvrir ) quand je suis sur IE, ca marche pas. Pourquoi??


----------



## anciena (9 Décembre 2001)

Please répondez-moi!!


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2001)

comme on ne sait pas quel plugin il te faut, on ne peut pas t'aider...
donne une URL pour que l'on verifie.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Décembre 2001)

Tres certainement, parce qu'à l'installation du plugin, il ne l'a fait que pour Netscape et pas pour IE.
IE possede un dossier plugin. Il faut y recopier celui qui se trouve dans le dossier equivalent de Netscape.


----------



## JediMac (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par anciena:
*Et pis c pas vraiment un plug-in! moi j'ai déjà quick time, real player c pas un peu la meme chose?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si leur utilisation peut être la même, c'est utile d'avoir les deux. Certains sites obligent à avoir QT, real ou media player pour voir tel ou tel type de fichiers. Ca dépend en quoi a été encodé le film. Mais chacun de ces lecteurs sont liés à IE, netscape ou autres par leur plugin. Et chacun de ces lecteurs ont une version simplifiée gratuite ou une version complète payante. Un conseil pour real, colle lui de la mémoire (pomme+I sur l'icône de l'application, dans le menu déroulant choisir mémoire et dans les cadres, mettre la quantité que tu veux) sinon, ça risque de planter dur avec IE.


----------



## anciena (11 Décembre 2001)

bon j'ai vérifié real basic est bien dans mon dossier IE mais ca marche toutjours pas. Si je colle de la mémoire à RP, est-ce que ca peut améliorer la qualité de l'image? (elle est soit trouble soit saccadée). Et je peux pas choisir entre QT et RP quand je regarde une vidéo?? (il parait que l'image est nettement meilleure avec QT)


----------

